# Who wants to help out?



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

I was having a casual conversation with a squadron commander at a military base in San Antonio today who was talking about working to build a squadron break/family room in his HQ. He said the project was going well but that he was now up against financial limitations with regard to getting appliances for the room.

I told him I was part of an online community of outdoors men and women who, from time to time, post the availability of such things in the classifieds section under "Free Stuff". I asked him what he needed and he said a refrigerator, a stove, and a dishwasher primarily. He said he could also use a counter top and wouldn't turn down a freezer.

I told him I would monitor the site for him but then got to thinking I would take it a step further and see if anyone had any of those items that they didn't need and would be willing to donate to the squadron.

This commander is the real deal. He puts his men and women first and works hard to support them and their families. He proudly showed me pictures of a squadron break room he put together at a previous command and said this would be the third squadron break room he has built for his commands.

So, I'm posting this request on the 3 boards I generally follow, the Bluewater Board, the Hunting Board, and the Tarpon Board. If you have one of these items you would like to donate or know someone who has one of these items, PM me and I'll get you connected to the squadron commander or his chief master sergeant and we can help these folks out.

Thanks 2Coolers.


----------



## MRGLOCK (Nov 14, 2011)

*Used Table Top Poker Table*

I have a used table top poker table with cup holders and folds up. It is heavy duty.I will donate it if you want it. attached a photo of it.Im in Corpus Christi

Call me if you want it. 
Don (832)655-4702


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Many thanks to Don for stepping up and making a donation. I went to a squadron meeting this afternoon and the Col. and Chief were excited to get this table top for the squadron room. The airmen are going to start working on building the room soon.

If anyone else hears of any appliances that might be available please PM me.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Just to update... it looks like the refrigerator might be taken care of but still looking for a stove and a dishwasher.

Jim over on the hunting board suggested setting up a Paypal account for contributions. I'll check with the Commander and Chief to see if that is something they would like to do.

Thanks for the help.


----------

